# Weber river I84 stretch



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Is this whole stretch of the river from where it first crosses I84 around in Riverdale back toward the cayon where it crosses under 89 all posted? I found 3 "access" points, or those around bridges no posted signs. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup it's very hard access. I helped the DWR electro fish a week ago and they had to cut through the the fence along the freeway (I-84). They do own the property along the river but the RR tracks on 1 side and the freeway on the other is hard to get to. The biologist did mention that it ws a 2 1/2 mile hike to the spot we did the study on. But to further your aggression we found a 23.5" brown in there. Best of luck


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

From about Riverdale to South Weber you cant pull off along the freeway to fish it. You used to be able to but there was some big humbug about people always pulling off and on and causing accidents... Or was it cuz of the paintballers? But anyways I would imagine you could still access it from the back side maybe (the city of Uinta?)... Once your past 89 most of it is fair game I think.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

You can still access it if you are willing to walk. I think it is called the Weber river parkway? It is behind the Wal-Mart near the Riverdale police station. There is a park and a parking lot back there and then its just a matter of how far you are willing to hike! I have taken my daughters out there a couple of times but have not had a chance to seriously fish it yet. Maybe next week....


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

ChrisN said:


> You can still access it if you are willing to walk. I think it is called the Weber river parkway? It is behind the Wal-Mart near the Riverdale police station. There is a park and a parking lot back there and then its just a matter of how far you are willing to hike! I have taken my daughters out there a couple of times but have not had a chance to seriously fish it yet. Maybe next week....


I was actually there yesterday. I parked at the BMX park by the city hall building and walked almost all the way down behind the trailer park. A nice stretch of river, I got skunked but I was having a hard time with all the trees and not wanting to lose my lure(was traveling light, no tackle box). I did see a bunch of bugs all over the surface but nothing was rising for them and it was moving a bit fast for my liking. Think I might go up around the rest stop area and fish down stream today.

Anyhow, I did drive down 6600S in Uintah and there is one bridge that is posted a ways down(some guy was fishing off it, no signs otherwise..) and it went down and back into all the "neighborhoods" and found a few access points(possible tresspassing I think). So I think the best plan to attack this stretch would be to walk down or ride a bike down the riverdale parkway, try to drop in around the toll road or where it crosses 89 and 84 and walk down till Im told Im tresspassing via signs or someone.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Yonni said:


> Yup it's very hard access. I helped the DWR electro fish a week ago and they had to cut through the the fence along the freeway (I-84). They do own the property along the river but the RR tracks on 1 side and the freeway on the other is hard to get to. The biologist did mention that it ws a 2 1/2 mile hike to the spot we did the study on. But to further your aggression we found a 23.5" brown in there. Best of luck


Sounds like it was a good time to get out there and see what kind of fish the river actually holds. Did you get any pictures or did they do a video of it this time?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> From about Riverdale to South Weber you cant pull off along the freeway to fish it. You used to be able to but there was some big humbug about people always pulling off and on and causing accidents... Or was it cuz of the paintballers? But anyways I would imagine you could still access it from the back side maybe (the city of Uinta?)... Once your past 89 most of it is fair game I think.


From what I read there is some kind of pipe that goes across the river and causes a backflow eddie that you could swim back into and it was pretty deep. I guess a few kids lost their lives there and someone was pressured to make it illegal to be in that area of the river. Curious if that is part of the issue also. I found this out when I was researching on cliff jumping at causey and found out that the weber and pineview had claimed more lives in the past few years. I think that the pulling on and off of the highway in the stretch had something to do with it too.


----------

